

Surviving (abuse by) Jeffrey Dahmer (related: Bill Zeller discussion) - jodrellblank
http://www.survivingjeffreydahmer.org/

======
jodrellblank
This link popped up on Reddit today, and it might be interesting to the people
who were commenting on the Bill Zeller suicide article the other day.
Particularly:

 _Billy suffered severe posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD) symptoms for 24
years even though he had extensive treatment including medication and
psychotherapy. In September, 2004, I began a different therapy with Billy with
remarkable results. He is now free of nightmares, flashbacks, panic attacks,
constant pain, and extreme anxiety, and he no longer feels emotionally numb.
He is enjoying life. He asked me to tell his story and particularly his course
of therapy as a way of giving hope and encouragement to others who have
suffered sexual and physical abuse._

